# Win a Set of Continental Tires Right Here on AutoGuide.com



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​




> *Looking for a new set of rubber for you car? AutoGuide.com and DiscountTire.com want to help you win a new set of tires. *
> 
> All you need to do is sign up for the _AutoGuide.com _newsletter and you’ll be entered for the chance to win a brand new set of either Continental ControlContact Sport A/S tires or Continental ControlContact Tour A/S tires. Full contest details can be found on the contest entry page.
> 
> ...


Read more about Win a Set of Continental Tires Right Here at AutoGuide.com.


----------

